#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  WCS - Well Control School

## m_abd_elkhalik

Here i put two valuable handbooks about well control for every operation in petroleum industry :


 
_Book Categories_ 

1 PRESSURE BASICS2 KICK FUNDAMENTALS3 DETECTION OF KICKS4 KICK THEORY5 PROCEDURES6 WELL CONTROL BASICS7 WELL CONTROL METHODS8 COMPLICATIONS9 FLUIDS10 SURFACE EQUIPMENT11 SUBSEA WELL CONTROL12 SPECIAL TOPICS13 REMEDIAL OPERATIONS14 SUBSURFACE EQUIPMENT15 COILED TUBING16 SNUBBING17 WIRELINE UNITS18 MMS REGULATIONS19 SIMULATOR EXERCISESGLOSSARYINDEXILLUSTRATION/PHOTO CREDITS


Links : 

1) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: WCS - Well Control School

----------


## smallboy

thanks good ones

----------


## Pablocien

thanks

----------


## cpeira

Thanks alot Mohamed, for this Great Share....

I am in need of the Book...
1. Technology of Artifial Lift methods, By K.E Brown ..... I have only the 1st Vol, I need the 2nd and 3rd... if u have can u share pl,

----------


## rancio

very useful...

----------


## greges2009

Thank you. Great books.

----------


## satishbabu

Dear Mr. Mohamed:

Salute!!!  These books are much informative.

Babu

----------


## Gawish

Really good manuals, thank you, friend!!!!!!!

----------


## petroman44

Owesome, thanks a ton bro!!!

----------


## nour140

thanks maaaaan

----------


## vanthodc

Thanks !
Your books is alway great!

----------


## jovyan

thanks Very good books, Were of g8 help

----------


## silent_rainynight

hi


this links do not workSee More: WCS - Well Control School

----------


## costas68gr

same the links do not work

----------


## OilRock

can u pease reupload the files

thanks

----------


## jovyan

gimme ur e-mail address I can mail it to u.

----------


## Azad

Links are now Dead!

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

the links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

and this
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## carlose

links do not work

----------


## carlose

can you make the links work.
thanks

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vanthodc

I found some links. If you can download, you could reply. I try to find another links.




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Have a nice day!

----------


## revolibra

Bro links are removed from 4shared. If you can upload it again, i ll be very much thankful.

----------


## andico

can some one post all the books again ?



thanksSee More: WCS - Well Control School

----------


## blay

any chance of reuping this...

----------


## jack.in.the.box

- :Smile:  download does not work any more  :Fatigue:

----------


## shtela

sorry, I could not find the books. Please can anyone re-download them????????????

----------


## sghuge

Hi,

Links doesnt work..please uplaod again.

thanks

----------


## Vasyl Ros

HI Guys!
I am here first time & my be still don't understand completely how it's working...

----------


## emadjamshidi1363

thank you my brother 
but the link is not there anymore.

----------


## mustafa hassan

please can you re- upload it....the links are damged

----------

